# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  El Ministerio se plantea suspender la mayor obra en la cuenca del Segura

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia sacada de laverdad.es
http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/v/2010...-20100623.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El Ministerio se plantea suspender la mayor obra en la cuenca del Segura* 
La elevada inversión para canalizar el agua del Tajo para la población ya no se considera necesaria 

23.06.10 - 02:41 - M. BUITRAGO | MURCIA. 
La mayor inversión en la cuenca del Segura, como es la construcción de 145 kilómetros de tuberías para canalizar el agua del Tajo destinada a los abastecimiento, está a un paso de ser suspendida, según ha podido saber este diario de diversas fuentes. El plan, valorado en 237 millones de euros, tuvo en febrero un impacto medioambiental favorable por parte del Ministerio y los proyectos de construcción -se dividió en 8 obras- se están redactando. Desde que se anunció, ha tenido enfrente a los municipios de la vega alta y de organizaciones de regantes, ecologistas y vecinales por entender que se causaba un daño ambiental al río, puesto que iba a desaparecer más de un tercio de su caudal actual al entubarse los caudales transferidos desde la cabecera del Tajo. 
Subir más el recibo del agua 
La necesidad de este proyecto, que incluye un minitrasvase al Altiplano (Jumilla y Yecla), ya no se considera urgente. Por un lado, su elevado coste lo hace desaconsejable, toda vez que la mitad del dinero debe ponerlo la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla, que después lo repercutiría en el precio del agua que factura a los 81 municipios a los que abastece. El recibo doméstico podría subir hasta 15 céntimos por metro cúbico, pasando de 58 a 73 céntimos. Esta obra no la regalaba el Ministerio, sino que iba a escote. La otra mitad procedería de fondos europeos. 
En segundo lugar, el objetivo de mejorar la calidad del agua que consume la población -que se carga de sales al pasar por un tramo a cielo abierto en el río Mundo- se puede alcanzar con otro sistema: optimizando los caudales en las plantas potabilizadoras de la Mancomunidad, cosa que ya se está haciendo. 
La tercera razón, según han explicado a este diario, es que ahora se necesitan menos caudales del Tajo para la población, debido a la puesta en marcha de las desaladoras. Cuando se ponga en servicio la planta de Torrevieja, el Tajo pasará a ser la segunda fuente de suministro. Además, no está decidido si el ramal al Altiplano debe sufragarlo también la Mancomunidad. Sobre esta base, se duda de la rentabilidad de la obra, toda vez que al derivarse menos agua el coste final sería superior para los usuarios. 
Estos argumentos han llevado a los promotores del proyecto -está en manos del organismo Aguas de la Cuenca del Segura- a cuestionar su urgencia y necesidad, aunque el factor que más pesa en estos momentos es el económico.

----------


## zapata0076

Yo personalmente estoy en contra de este proyecto, me parece de un impacto ambiental tremendo en cuanto al río Segura.

----------


## jasg555

La solución, nos pongamos como nos pongamos pasa por el ahorro y la desalación, no hay otra.

La gente en general, cuando les dicen, que sí, que la obra se hace, pero que no va a estar subvencionada y que van a pagar el coste real, ya no ven tan urgente la infraestructura.

De todas maneras, ese coste que estimaban pagar es ridículo.

----------


## Salut

^^ La verdad es que la aplicación del principio de recueración de costes está paralizando muchas muchas obras innecesarias/poco rentables.  Debemos felicitarnos por ello.

Respecto a todas estas tuberías que plantearon, la problemática era un tanto más compleja que como se presenta aquí.

Primero de todo, la tubería hacia el Altiplano es casi ineludible, puesto que la puesta en riego de los viñedos ha dejado a dos ciudades tan importantes como Jumilla y Yecla al borde del colapso. 

La gestión de estas tuberías debería realizarse de forma completamente segregada a la gestión de la MCT, puesto que apenas se compartiría infraestructura -y lo lógico y razonable es que cada cual se pague lo suyo-.

En cuanto a las detracciones del Cenajo, una vez puesto en marcha el túnel desde el Talave, me parece correcto. Lo más sano a nivel hidrológico sería que las aguas del Tajo no se mezclaran en ningún momento con las del Segura, y se debe evitar a toda costa la existencia de tramos con exceso de caudal (concepto que a muchos suena extraño, pero cuyo impacto negativo se puede medir y demostrar).

El tramo entre Cenajo y Confluencia tenía un déficit de caudales antes de la construcción del Talave-Cenajo, mientras que el tramo Talave-Confluencia tenía exceso de caudales. Detrayendo "el agua de boca" del Cenajo, y dejando bajar por el Segura una cantidad similar al déficit que tenía nos encontraríamos ante una obra y modelo de gestión con impacto claramente positivo.

----------

